# Eclipse: Package Explorer unuebersichtlich! Libraries!



## Gumble (5. Dez 2005)

Ich entwickle eine Webapp mit (My) Eclipse (3.1). Zum bauen nehme ich zwar Ant aber Eclipse soll trotzdem mitkompilierens. Nun hab ich immernoch ein ziemliches Ordnung & Strukturierungsproblem - aber dazu mach ich vielleicht eigens nochmal ein Thema auf.
Da ich mehrere Eclipse-Projekte am laufen habe und die zum Teil 30 Libraries includieren wird der Tree im Package Explorer sehr unuebersichtlich. Die Bibliotheken selber halte ich gerne in einem /lib Verzeichnis, machmal dort auch unterstrukturiert. Aber die Packageview zeigt es anders als der Navigator an. Fuegt man die Dateien dem Build-Path hinzu, so erscheinen die Dinge immer im Project-Root. Kann man das umstellen? Entweder ausblenden oder besser, in einem Verzeichnis (->lib) stecken um dieses zu minimieren.

Bisschen OT: nehmt ihr den Package-Explorer oder den Navigator zum browsen?
Nochmehr OT: wie sieht bei euch der optimale Arbeitsplatz (non-debugging) aus?
bei mir:
links: Package (1), Navigator (2)
mitte: code
rechts: Ant (1), Outline (2)
unten: console/problems/usw

Die Zahl bedeutet was meist bei dem Tabs sichtbar ist.


----------



## Mag1c (5. Dez 2005)

Hi,

mit den WorkingSets kannst du sehr genau festlegen, was du im Package-Explorer siehst. Reicht dir das nicht ?

Ich habe:
links: alles als Fast-View (Package Explorer, Hierarchy, Outline, EditorList, Ant)
mitte: Code
rechts: nix
unten: alles andere (Problems, Tasks, Console ...)

ich mache viel mit der Tastatur:

Strg+O - Quick Outline
Strg+T - Quick Type Hierarchy
Shift+Ctrl+T - Open Type
Shift+Ctrl+R - Open Resource
Strg+P - Package Explorer (selbst definiert)

Gruß
Mag1c


----------



## Bleiglanz (6. Dez 2005)

im PackageExplorer gibts ganz oben rechts einen kleinen Icon für Filter

da kannst du einstellen, dass z.B. jars oder leere Packages einfach ausgeblendet werden sollen


----------



## AlArenal (6. Dez 2005)

Richtig, da macht man nen Haken bei "Referenced Libraries" und gut iss.


----------



## Mag1c (6. Dez 2005)

Hi,



			
				AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Richtig, da macht man nen Haken bei "Referenced Libraries" und gut iss.



nee Leute, da gehts um "externe" Libraries, also welche, die sich ausserhalb des Projektes befinden. Mit Eclipse-Boardmitteln bekommt er die "internen" nur über die WorkingSets weg.

Gruß
Mag1c


----------



## Bleiglanz (6. Dez 2005)

kann er auch einen Name Filter auf *.jar setzen


----------



## Mag1c (6. Dez 2005)

Hi,

@AlArenal:
wär nicht dieses tolle Plugin (wie hieß es gleich? ... mylar ... oder so) was für den OP ? Du hast das doch mal probiert.

Gruß
Mag1c


----------



## AlArenal (6. Dez 2005)

Mag1c hat gesagt.:
			
		

> AlArenal hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na sowas!

Dann soll er es wie ich machen und die Libraries in Eclipse definieren, anstatt sie in jedem Projekt einzeln mitzuschleppen


----------



## AlArenal (6. Dez 2005)

Mag1c hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @AlArenal:
> wär nicht dieses tolle Plugin (wie hieß es gleich? ... mylar ... oder so) was für den OP ? Du hast das doch mal probiert.



Ich habs sogar im täglichen Gebrauch! 
Ja, das wäre auch noch ne Sache um Übersichtlichkeit zu erzeugen. Da klicke ich im Package Explorer einfach auf den ToggleButton "Apply Mylar" und schon sehe ich nur noch die Dateien aus meinem aktuellen Mylar-Task...


----------



## Gumble (13. Dez 2005)

Danke Euch! War erstmal eine Woche krank und fernab von jedem Programmieren. Hab grad mal MyLar installiert - mal gucken obs was taugt. Hab eigentlich keine Lust auf noch ein neues Plugin *pluginoverkill*


----------

